# Best Sublimation Printer



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

I have had many sublimation printers, unfortunately. Each one I have had, has lost the head, but I love the process, so would like to continue using sublimation. 
I have had an Epson 1280, 1400, 1100, and Ricoh 7100. The best one was the 1100, but have now just lost the head on it and it is not cost effective to buy a new head, for the cost of the printer was the same as a new head, although I do have a bulk system. If a new head did not cost the same as the printer, it would be the way to go since I have a bulk system, and wouldn't have to pay for that to be connected again. 
So, my questions are:


 Does someone know where to get an inexpensive head, since I have a bulk system? 
I would love a recommendation for a new printer for sublimation, or a printer that is built for sublimation, desktop. I can't afford the large one with the $10,000 heat press. I know Sawgrass has a new one out, and heard that Epson is working on one. Anyone have any information on this?
 I know it's possible this will keep happening after a year or few years because the printer is not made for sublimation ink, but I love the products. And the odd thing is, I do not even sell that much to my customers!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

13 Stitches said:


> I have had many sublimation printers, unfortunately. Each one I have had, has lost the head, but I love the process, so would like to continue using sublimation.
> I have had an Epson 1280, 1400, 1100, and Ricoh 7100. The best one was the 1100, but have now just lost the head on it and it is not cost effective to buy a new head, for the cost of the printer was the same as a new head, although I do have a bulk system. If a new head did not cost the same as the printer, it would be the way to go since I have a bulk system, and wouldn't have to pay for that to be connected again.
> So, my questions are:
> 
> ...


The 7xxx series are probably what you want.

They are cheap, and essentially disposable. Some people use them a lot for before they kack out. 

Depending on what you do though, some people feel the image quality is better with the printers with more inks for hard surfaces.


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

What is the 7xxx series, made by who?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Epson 7510, 7520, 7610, 7620. You can get them for around $150. Can print upto 13x19.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Berry Lodge (Oct 23, 2021)

It's *2021*. New Sublimation Printers have been introduced which have been enhanced and more vital for sublimating these days 😃. Why are people still stuck at old printers?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Berry Lodge said:


> It's *2021*. New Sublimation Printers have been introduced which have been enhanced and more vital for sublimating these days 😃. Why are people still stuck at old printers?


It looks that way because you replied to a thread that was from 2015 

That said, the best bang for the buck (if you don't need the volume and width of a larger printer) is still the Epson desktops, but now the EcoTank models, like ET-15000.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

NoXid said:


> It looks that way because you replied to a thread that was from 2015


methinks the berries have fermented in their lodge


----------



## Berry Lodge (Oct 23, 2021)

NoXid said:


> It looks that way because you replied to a thread that was from 2015
> 
> That said, the best bang for the buck (if you don't need the volume and width of a larger printer) is still the Epson desktops, but now the EcoTank models, like ET-15000.


btw, which printer do you think is the best sublimation printer in 2021?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Berry Lodge said:


> btw, which printer do you think is the best sublimation printer in 2021?


Depends on what one needs to print. As I said, an Epson EcoTank is the best bang for the buck unless one needs more throughput and width. So an ET-15000 if 19" width is enough. ET-2720 if 8.5" is enough. Ink from one of the better known companies, like Cobra, Cosmos, or InkOwl. If not in daily use, exercise the thing at least once a week, printing all ink colors. Keep the underside of the head and the capping station and the wiper relatively clean. Have cleaning fluid and kit to flush out the head as needed. When it dies, trash it and buy another.

I'm not familiar with the current offerings in larger printers, but would probably stick with Epson. The F570 might be good for those who can get by with 24", but the F170 seems a bit dear for no particular reason, and would likely die the same death as an ET-2720 in the same general time frame--too early to know yet, I suppose.

*EDIT* Don't know if you've seen this thread, but it might be useful:








F-170 VS F-570 - Print quality


Can anyone comment with real world use of the print quality between the F-170 & the F-570 ? I have the F-170 and feel that my prints are not quite as crisp as I remember them on my 2720 when I first started out. I'm considering investing in the 570 for an upcoming line of products and need to...




www.t-shirtforums.com


----------

